# Cross Country Rennen in Bayern?



## cisoid (7. März 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob und wo es in Bayern (insbesondere Großraum München) XC-Rennen gibt? Googlen und Bike-Foren durchsuchen haben zwar ein paar Rennen zu Tage gebracht, aber immer zu weit weg zum hinfahren.

Es muss doch auch in Bayern zumindest ein paar kleine XCs geben???

Grüße, cisoid


----------



## Gerhard S. (8. März 2007)

In bzw bei starnberg gibts im herbst immer eine ganz nette Veranstaltung
www.radsport-perchting.de
gruß
gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cisoid (8. März 2007)

Gibt's auch etwas im April oder Mai?


----------



## prince (8. März 2007)

http://www.team-babo.de/MTB.html


----------



## cisoid (9. März 2007)

Danke!

Das sieht genau nach dem aus was ich suche.


----------



## sunflowerbiker (9. März 2007)

Hallo, zwar nicht um München, aber in Bayern, der OTV MTB Cup, 8 CC Rennen und ein Marathon.

Grüße SFB


----------



## cisoid (10. März 2007)

Danke, die Serie habe ich auch schon per google rausgefunden. Die Rennen sind von Muc halt ziemlich weit weg ...


----------



## roba (10. März 2007)

Fürst-Fugger-Cup b. Augsburg
www.gehl-rad-center.de/mtb_rennen.htm

Termin steht nur noch nicht fest. Voraussichtlich im September


----------



## dahane (12. März 2007)

CC Rennen Kiefersfelden der Dienstagsradler
findet heuer am 16.Juni.2007, wie 
gewohnt an der Schopper-Alm in Kiefersfelden statt !! 

http://www.dienstagsradler.de/dienstagsradler/rennen.php


----------



## cisoid (13. März 2007)

Nochmals Dank! 

Eigentlich interessant, dass es trotz Tausender/Millionen von Bikern im Bereich Garmisch, Bad Tölz und zB Miesbach gar nix gibt. Vom Gelände her könnte man doch locker einen XC veranstalten. Dazu brauche ich ja nur eine Runde mit min. 1km. 

Die einzigsten Events in Südbayern sind die beiden Marathons in Garmisch und Tegernsee und sonst totale Ebbe.

O.k. es gibt noch das 24h Rennen in München. Ist aber vielleicht auch nicht gerade jedermanns/fraus Sache. Super wären wenn es hier noch ein paar XC's gäbe.

Eigentlich die reinste Marktlücke - außer es gibt hier eigentlich gar niemanden der an XC's interessiert ist.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. März 2007)

Hallo cisoid ,
bin ganz deiner Meinung , dass es einfach keine Rennen in der Münchner Gegend gibt !
Xc-Rennen kenne ich auch keine weiteren , ende Juni ist dafür noch ein 24H-Rennen in Steindorf in der Nähe von FFb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (14. März 2007)

Deisenhausen (Schwaben), Ende September. 
Info 
www.bikegruppe.de

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Asfaltsimulator (12. Juni 2007)

Wer an Kiefersfelden interessiert ist:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3782315#post3782315


----------



## Freeriderin (12. Juni 2007)

Servus,
Im Raum Tölz gibts was

http://www.irsf.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=12&Itemid=75

sind allerdings Bergrennen


----------



## realbiker (12. Juni 2007)

Stimmt eigentlich ich hab mir auch gedacht da ich jetzt im Landkreis Dachau arbeite das es hier sicher viele nette Rennen gibt aber bis auf einen Wintercup in Allershausen gibts scheinbar so gut wie nix im Großraum München! Schade ...


----------



## kufstoana (21. Juni 2016)

Denke da gleich! Hillclimbs sind außerdem nicht meine Sache. Bin draufgekommen, dass bei den meisten kids cup Xc Rennen meistens eine Kategorie Hobby oder Masters angehängt wird .... B.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Juni 2016)

9 Jahre alt, nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (25. Juni 2016)

Aber die Lage hat sich nicht verbessert. Kaum CC Rennen und Marathons in Oberbayern. Echt schade


----------

